# Another ant thread



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I put bait on top of my medicine cabinet. You could also put a liquid spray around the top corners of the room. Regardless, most swarmers die without mating. Have baits in place around the perimeter, 1st floor interior, and basement each spring and you should be Ok unless there is other evidence of an infestation or a nest within the home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, Need to ID the type of ant first.
If there carpenter ant's Terro's not going to work.
Get up in the attic and air seal around the fan with expanding foam and make sure the hose is sealed with foil tape not Duct tape.
If they are carpenter ants there's most likely wet wood some place.


----------

